# I improved a lot today but...



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

...im not sure. I switched from TTF to OTT on my scout xt to see if it made a difference. Immediately I felt like I was able to aim better by using the corner of the top fork.

(I shoot with slingshot in my right hand)

I tried to keep as many points as I could consistent, and the vast majority of my shots were high and right. At this point I started looking to see what is doing this, and I think I had a slight tilt to the right with my slingshot hand. So as one unit, I tilted my head and my slingshot hand about 3 degrees left, and I started nailing the can at 30 ft. By nailing it i mean a good 3 of 5 hits or so when I counted. The can I had was getting pretty mangled anyway so it was hard to tell. Ill bring some paper targets next time.

I wish I had one of you guys out there with me to see what im doing wrong. Maybe I should film myself with my gopro.

I anhiliated my last pre made band set, so now I need to make a band set for my 3/8 clay with .5mm SS latex...anyone reccomend dimensions I should cut for it? I was just planning on doing a straight cut since I'm still learning. I'll definitely add a half inch or so to my active length - I cut it to 6 inches and it barely lasted 200 shots or so. I'll be getting 3/8 steel bearings soon, so I need to make a band set for that as well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Try 1/2" straight. Don't max them out. Can't push clay too hard. Tends to get wonky as speed and distance increases.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

For 3/8 clay, try a 9/16 to 3/8-inch taper.

For 3/8 steel, try 3/4 to 5/8, or 3/4 to 1/2-inch.

Should put you in the ballpark with a short draw.

Cutting for 1/4 my draw length provides a good performance and long band life for me. And it's easy to shorten the band if more speed is needed.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great to hear wizardface! Awesome when you start to get things figure it out. Same thing happened to me when I switch from ttf to Ott saw an immediate Improvement.

Don't be afraid to go long on those bands instead of going at half inch longer do a full inch longer. You can use them like that with an extra inch. The band will last longer and you don't need the clay to be going any faster than a flat trajectory at the distance of shooting to the Target you shooting at. Extra speed only means extra draw weight, which will transfer to less accuracy until you got it all pin down. If extra inches too long for a flat trajectory at your distance then just retie them 1/2 inch or ¼" closer until you get that flat trajectory at your distance, that's all you need for target shooting right now.

Consistency is the key just keep doing the same thing over and over and make sure those bands are stacked up one on top of the other. sounds like you definitely made a big jump forward!

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I forgot to add that if you're getting three out of five shots on target then you don't need anyone to coach you. You are definitely on the right track and it just takes practice from here on in.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Vince said it perfectly, you are well on your way to excellent accuracy


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What Vince said...


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I used to shoot TTF but switched to OTT a few years ago. I have an expensive TTF that I can't shoot worth a darn - get more fork hits even with various bands, lengths, tapers, etc. OTT works for me and sounds like it works good for you. Hey, keep posting! I like your posts and replies - allows me to learn more.

Rich


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My 'aha' moment came along when I happened to see my reflection in the car window a few years ago when I first grabbed a TTF and was missing, and fussing, and mussing around trying to find the target. What I noticed was that my frame hold was tilted and twisted in my hand and not parallel to the target. Thus my bands when I pulled back looked like there were tied to two different frames. Grab a frame, pull the bands back, then look at your profile stance in a mirror. I do this when I grab a frame I haven't shot in a while. I have learned that just because everything feels 'straight', it doesn't mean that it is. I believe all of my input here can be avoided if you grab just one frame and shoot it everyday for a year. You'll find that spot with a lot of trial and error with that method. This sort of reminds me of being 7 years old with a slingshot and pebbles from the creek. I had one slingshot, one brain, and nothing else in my life but adventure and shooting stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

:yeahthat:


----------

